# Calling all Georgia people!!



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Okay come on... I know he's not a golden, but he's just as cute!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is adorable and I hope one of the rescues can help him. Here is the rescue contacts that I found online.
Labrador Rescue of Atlanta E-mail: [email protected] Phone: 770-915-4922 Fax: 770-719-1349 
Georgia Labrador Rescue Kim Williamson (770) 592-6707 [email protected] http://www.labrescueofatlanta.com/


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Where is he? (which place)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautfiul*

what a beautiful Baby.

wouldn't hurt to try the Golden rescue-they might.

There are three Lab rescues near Atlanta.
*Lab Friends of the South
[email protected]*Georgia

*Labrador Rescue of Atlanta 
E-mail: [email protected] 
Phone: 770-915-4922 
Fax: 770-719-1349 *

*Georgia Labrador Rescue 
Kim Williamson (770) 592-6707 
[email protected] *


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Okay I think the listing for Kim is the one I was looking for. I think that's the GR/lab rescue. Thanks!



He's at the Spalding County Animal Shelter. It's a gas chamber facility. (ugh)
*Spalding County Animal Shelter*
*208 Justice Boulevard*
*Griffin, GA 30224*
*PHONE: **770-467-4772*


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor baby, hope someone pull's him before it's to late


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

UGH, spaldings bad news 

Emailed Saving Georgia Dogs, Suz is usually good at getting em out.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

How about Atlanta Dog Squad?


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Hope someone is able to save this boy.... he looks like a sweetie!! I can see why he's pulling at your heartstrings-- he's pulling at mine as well. Please keep us updated if any of these rescues get back to you!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks Old Gold Mum!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ugh, Spalding! Anyone contact Labs4Rescue? Try the group in the South, not CT.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

How about contacting Second Chance Animal Rescue?

http://www.secondchancedogs.org/

You could choose to sponser this boy through them also


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I've been doing some checking and I see there are a # of rescue groups that focus on pulling from the Georgia high kill shelters, I need to get my butt to work, but I have emailed the following looking for some help for this boy:
Animals Deserve Better
All About Animals Rescue
Gods Creatures Rescue Service


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Not positive, but SGD won't let this one die


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I PM'd you...


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks Kimm.... she's working on having Labs 4 Rescue take a look at him! Even being incredibly ill she's working like crazy!!! :bigangel:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hgatesy*

Hgatesy:

If he still needs rescue call Atlanta Dog Squad. They might take him!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

He's listed as SAFE in bold red letters! YAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Woo hoo!..........


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

That is wonderful news!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful!*

Do you know who saved him????


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

No! It doesn't have a rescue listed or anything... just says "SAFE" and he's listed under the "safe dogs" page instead of the urgent ones. Do YOU know who saved him???????


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

hgatesy said:


> No! It doesn't have a rescue listed or anything... just says "SAFE" and he's listed under the "safe dogs" page instead of the urgent ones. Do YOU know who saved him???????


I think a rescue is pulling him.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Wheeeew! I wonder which one!


----------

